# Picking a Sawzall???



## BDP1999 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm about to invest in a Sawzall and wanted to get some opinions on which brands and models I should invest in. It going to be my personal Sawzall and I'll just be doing a few jobs around the house and on rental property. The most solid cutting I'll be doing is on a cast iron drain stack. Other than that it will mostly be drywall and wood. Can anyone help me out on pick out a brand and model with the right amp and voltage that can get these jobs done? 

Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Jan 19, 2011)

Milwaukee, Bosh, Porta Cable are all good. Anytime your thinking about buying any tool just go on Amazon.com for one thing there prices are great and in one spot you can find prices on more then one dealer and sometimes they even list factory reconditioned tools with factory full warrenty for about 1/2 price. Lots of time I also get free shipping.
At the bottom of every tool listing is comments from people that really own the tools.
I used to own Dewalt tools but they stayed broken down and cost more to fix then a new tool so there all in the trash now.
I'd never try and cut cast iron pipe with a sawsall, takes to long, burns out the blades and your never going to get a straight cut. I use a pipe cutter made just for cast iron pipe. I can cut a 4" cast pipe in under a min. with it and a perfect cut every time.


----------



## BDP1999 (Jan 20, 2011)

what brand do you use? I'm trying to cut a 4" pipe.  Also, how much did it cost?


----------



## havasu (Jan 20, 2011)

You can usually rent a pipe cutter at a rental yard for a few bucks a day. I had a nice Sawzall, but blew out the seals after a few years. I now have a Dewalt Sawzall that came in the 4 pack of tools, and have been pretty satisfied, especially when you have fully charged batteries available!


----------



## Redwood (Jan 20, 2011)

The best reciprocating saws come in red boxes and have Sawzall on the box...


----------



## runner041 (Jan 21, 2011)

I have had the same Craftsman reciprocating saw for at least 10 years now. I'm currently using it for cutting cast iron drain pipes from an old house. It's still working like the day I got it. 

To be honest this is the second one. The first I dropped from the roof of a two story house shortly after I got it. I took it back to Sears and they replaced for free. No questions asked. I'm not sure they have the same replacement policy now or not.

I also have older Craftsman table, cicular and jig saws. All over 10 years old. I use them a lot for home use. I have remodeled several homes and built 3 new ones with these same tools.

I agree with some of the others here though that you cannot go wrong with the Milwaukee either. Porter Cable or Delta also are good choices, but beware. It seems that all the tool manufacturers have come out with "cost leader" cheaply made tools. I've learned the hard way that just because it a brand name you recognize does not mean it's quality.


----------



## CraigFL (Jan 21, 2011)

Sawzall is the tradename for Milwaukee Tools and it is the best --- comes in that red box! I've owned mine for 15 years and it has never failed me. I use it for everything including trimming my trees...


----------



## PatDoody (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a dewalt corded, milwalkee corded, and a porter cable "tigersaw" corded, and 2 battery dewalt sawzalls...

The milwalkee is the best deal for the money in my opinion, it can usually be found on sale for 99.00 bucks at the depot and has a higher amp motor then the dewalt of the same price. My potercable is mega old, and a higher amp then the other 2 so I dont count that in the comparison but definitely out works the other 2 and has proven its self to the test of time and abuse. The dewalt cordless are good for quick jobs and farting around the house with; cutting pvc, pruning tree limbs, cutting up stuff so the wimpy trash men can lift it... but the batteries dont last but an hour or so, so I cant use it on the job if I know I need the tool for more than a few hours. 

My advice for buying tools is buy the best you can afford, and buy brand name. I always buy tools that are over kill for what I need, but it sure does come in handy for that special occasion when you really need it. Also if you have a grainger, or fastenal, or a commercial supply house near by, their power tools are usually built to a higher standard than the home cheapo versions even know they both say dewalt.. but expect a higher price.


----------



## thorn407 (Feb 7, 2011)

DEWALT! is the way to go.


----------



## Toadfish (Feb 7, 2011)

I've got a Milwaukee sawzall for years and like it I've also used the porta cable tiger saw. Either way you can't go wrong.

For cutting CI pipe you can use a sawzall but invest in some good blades (Lenox) or use a CI pipe cutter. Mark a straight line around the pipe using a flat belt for a guide.


----------



## designer-fixit (Feb 7, 2011)

i am not too savvy on the dif brands of sawzalls but one thing i do know is that it messes up drywall bad and often unless you purchase the correct blade. we always use a brand that says sawzall on the side and its great for quick cuts on wood


----------

